# What to do about my puppy



## Goofybilly (Dec 16, 2012)

I picked up my 4 month old GSD Chewbacca afew days ago and he is not eating the doggy treats we want to use for training. He has also been having some nasty diarrhea. I know that it's to be expected with him trying to get adjusted to new surroundings. I am using the Japanese brand dog food that Chewy is use to and will eventually transition him to an American brand dog food when his stomach gets better. Chewy also gets plenty of attention from my girlfriend, her daughter and myself. I also take him out for walks 4-5 times a day (after meals and before bed and work). We have tried a variety of different treats for him and he is not liking any of them. Does anyone have any tricks/tips for us to try out. I haven't tried cut up raw hotdogs and ground beef. I think this is my next stop. If that is a bad idea please let my know, thanks.


----------



## SpikeZombie (Nov 30, 2012)

I would honestly take him to the vet. Mine was the same way and I got him from a breeder /: Turnabout he had some (very minor) parasites. I got medicine for 10 days. He is now pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

I'd second the vet trip if the diarrhea doesn't clear. You could try putting him on browned ground beef or chicken with brown rice for a few days, that usually clears up diarrhea in our dogs.

But he may have some parasites too.

As for the treats, my dogs have always (even the picky ones) liked hot dog treats. One of the first obedience trainers we used recommended quartering hot dogs lengthwise and then slicing thinly and microwaving until they were dry, probably a minute should do (It's been a while since I made them!). They can store easily in a training treat pouch that way. They're lower in calories and very very small so it keeps your dog from overeating as badly. And because you're basically making jerky out of them, they keep well. But I'd recommend only doing one dog at a time.


----------



## Goofybilly (Dec 16, 2012)

*Went to the vet*

I talked to my vet and he told me to put some pumpkin paste in Chewys food about a tablespoon a scoop. He said it should do the trick. I am going to give him a day or two to see if his system clears out. If not I am going to get some tests run. I do know he loves the pumpkin though. Chewy is eating small but at least he is getting something in his belly. As for the hot dogs once his stomach is in good shape I'll definitely use them. I appreciate the help. I'll post if he has any changes.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Another option for a treat is string cheese/mozzarella cheese (if you have it in Japan). Hotdogs are full of preservatives, salt and processed meat. String cheese is low in fat and full of calcium for growing puppies. It is often gentler on their tummies.


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

WVGSD said:


> Another option for a treat is string cheese/mozzarella cheese (if you have it in Japan). Hotdogs are full of preservatives, salt and processed meat. String cheese is low in fat and full of calcium for growing puppies. It is often gentler on their tummies.


One of the guys at our obedience training used those mozzarella string cheese stick, they were easy to peel off just a little at a time.


----------



## Goofybilly (Dec 16, 2012)

*Update*

Hey,

I just wanted to let you all know that I took Chewy to the vet and afew of you were right. Chewy did have a parasite running in his system. I can't remember the name off the top of my head. I was able to getting him some meds to help clear his system out. I was able to get him to start eating again with a mix of cooked chicken and brown rice. I had a hard time getting him to eat the rice so I poured a little turkey broth on them while I cooked the rice to disguise it a bit. This morning when I got back from work Chewy was back to his normal active self. I'm going to have to invest in some good running shoes with as much excersizes this pup is going to need. Thanks everyone for the advice I really do appreciate it-GoofyBilly


----------



## Goofybilly (Dec 16, 2012)

*Hot dogs vs mozzarella cheese*

3dognite and WVGSD both of your methods for training treats are a hit with Chewy. I think I will go with the string cheese for now though on the normal training i.e. sit, stay, lay down. The added protein and calcium from the cheese will Benifits Chewy better a such a young age. I will keep a stash of hot dog jerky around for while I potty train him that way he will see it as a special treat for when he goes outside. Thank you both for your advice I do appreciate it - GoofyBilly


----------

